# Box lock bit



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm very new to this but I bought a box lock bit and the first set I cut came out fine but the last severai cut do not go together as they should. It's as if the male part is a little larger than the female part and won't fit flush and I have gaps where they should fit snug.
Any suggestions would I would appreciate.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Bar clamp said:


> I'm very new to this but I bought a box lock bit and the first set I cut came out fine but the last severai cut do not go together as they should. It's as if the male part is a little larger than the female part and won't fit flush and I have gaps where they should fit snug.
> Any suggestions would I would appreciate.


Hi Steve - I think you are talking about the drawer lock bit. If so it sounds to me like your bit height is a bit off. Check this link, you'll have to scroll down a bit to get to it, but there is an excellant video on how to set this up. Just above the video is a .pdf file also.


----------



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

You are right John it is a drawer lock bit. Like I said I'm new LOL don't even know the name of the bits I have. I only own 2 bits so I should be able to rember the names.
The one on the right in the thumbnail is the one I have.
I bought the line up guide block, but it doesn't seem to make much difference.
Thanks.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Bar clamp said:


> You are right John it is a drawer lock bit. Like I said I'm new LOL don't even know the name of the bits I have. I only own 2 bits so I should be able to rember the names.
> The one on the right in the thumbnail is the one I have.
> I bought the line up guide block, but it doesn't seem to make much difference.
> Thanks.


Try fitting the guide block into your cuts. That should tell you which way to go. I can't see the fence causing the problem you described.
Edit - check your stock thickness also.


----------

